# Nass 8/15/10



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2010)

Did a nice loop today with Woodcore, Mlegg, and a guy named Tim.  We started from the pull-off by where the orchard DH crosses Scoville to the Pelican.  I'm still trying to figure out the advantage to starting there, unless you like starting your ride with a climb.

We started by going up the Orchard DH>Meth lab>newer stuff at Nass West that we did last weekend>Waterfall by-pass>Waterfall DH>Heart Thumper>Sessions gravel>B-street>4 way>Rock wall DH>BSB>Jug>Scoville twisties>Sandy Pelican>done.

All said it came it right at about 13.5 with a moving average in the high 6MPH range.  It turned out to be a great loop and a good day in general, though starting the day climbing up the orchard wasn't my idea of awesomeness.  Most importantly to me was that last night I serviced my fork and got it working as good if not better than it was when I got it new.  For at least the last month I'd been getting progressively less travel out of it as the oil was leaking out of the damping cartridge and into the lower leg.  Before I pulled it apart last night I was getting less than 2 inches of travel before it would abruptly bottom out on the pool of oil in the lower leg.  I could really tell a big difference between today and when I rode a lot of the same trails last Sunday and Friday.

It was also my first time riding up the orchard to the meth lab climb, which despite being what we started on wasn't _that_ bad.  I thought it was actually easier than going up the knee tree, I guess because it covers more or less the same vertical in a longer distance.  I still kinda like the knee tree climb, but this is a nice alternative to have.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 15, 2010)

Good ride this morning for sure! Although I was dragging ass at certain parts in the loop it felt great to roll a longer loop at a decent pace! Not sure I liked the climb right off the bat but in hindsight it did get me warmed up and stretched out for the rest of the ride. I'm finally getting to know my way around the Johnnycake West trails pretty good and enjoying having that as an option. Regardless linking that stuff up with the Waterfall bypass/downhill via the quarry trail makes for a stellar ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't sure how I'd do since my aforementioned fork project kept me up until after 2am.  I actually felt great throughout most of the ride.  I think I could have done a few more miles without much trouble, but happy with the length of the ride regardless.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I think I could have done a few more miles without much trouble, but happy with the length of the ride regardless.



When we get into more fall like weather I'd love to roll the loop we rode today from Lamson's Corner but instead of B-Street back....head across 69 and hit up baba's bypass>high road>2 bears>Kitchen bypass>surveyors>fat kid>Cornwall dh>hinmans or 69'er......


Could even do a mini tour de nasty with all of the above except starting from the soccer fields... just saying. :???:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> When we get into more fall like weather I'd love to roll the loop we rode today from Lamson's Corner but instead of B-Street back....head across 69 and hit up baba's bypass>high road>2 bears>Kitchen bypass>surveyors>fat kid>Cornwall dh>hinmans or 69'er......
> 
> 
> Could even do a mini tour de nasty with all of the above except starting from the soccer fields... just saying. :???:



You read my mind, well on the first one.  Not too sure about the soccer fields..


----------



## yesmandroc (Aug 15, 2010)

Did you guys take the Meth Lab climb or the Tent Trail? I haven't decided whether or not the tent trail is actually easier to climb than the old Meth Lab. I still think the Knee Tree is easiest.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 16, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Did you guys take the Meth Lab climb or the Tent Trail? I haven't decided whether or not the tent trail is actually easier to climb than the old Meth Lab. I still think the Knee Tree is easiest.




We climbed up the Meth Lab.


----------

